# Light cover avoid water damage



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Dear all, just wondering anybody has thoughts about light cover to avoid water damage. My tank has a glass top and the light sits 5-6" away from the glass. Should I add another light cover?

Thanks!


----------

